# Anyone used this landing net?



## mmmBEER (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi All,

Just saw this net on the BCF website: http://www.bcf.com.au/online-store/prod ... escription
It's the right price, just wondering if anyone has used one? The net looks to be similar to an environet, so may not be very treble-friendly. I was thinking something along the lines of the berkley silicone net may be better?
Any advice would be appreciated. 
Thanks,
Paul.


----------



## rocky (Oct 23, 2008)

Yep I have one & it works well.










Cheers & Beers
Rocky


----------



## munro91 (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi mate I have one pretty similar to this but it's anacondas brand version so same net different label and atthe moment if you have one close they have these nets for around $12.

They are pretty treble friendly I have landed plenty of flatties with big trebles on the lures and they don't get too tangled at all and they fit big fish easily too.

Cheers Munro.


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

I got one over the silicon version because it was a bit deeper and protects legs better as well with flatties in them etc...the silicon one was not as deep and seemed like it would tear easily if a hook was lodged in it , where as this one even if the netting was ripped it would still be very functional...
overall rating after using it = 9/10....very versatile , small but holds big fish , easy to store on the yak...impressed
Actually the first day I used it - last week - I hooked up to a snapp and 5 mins into the fight told my mate it was the wrong day to downsize my net , in the end it handled a 65cm model very easily and made extracting the jighead and disposing of the fish a breeze compared to my old environet...


----------



## fishcq (Oct 2, 2011)

Mrs and I both have one and have landed all sorts in them.. light strong good value. very happy with it.


----------



## mmmBEER (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks for the advice everyone. I went out and bought one today, it looks the goods, nice and deep. Looking forward to putting it to good use...


----------



## Yogi1965 (Mar 27, 2012)

After seeing this post went to BCF today and had a look ended up walking out with two one for me and one for the young bloke


----------



## alveytait (Aug 18, 2012)

Hey mate,

I have the exact same net and have not had any dramas getting trebles out of it. Even though its quite small it can still handle a large Flathead!!


----------



## bonetti30 (May 20, 2012)

ive got this net aswell. it handles snapper with no hassel!


----------



## tailortom (Oct 10, 2010)

i've been looking at getting a net - after reading these comments this looks to be it!
my only worry was getting trebles stuck in it but sounds like its ok from these so I'll head down to bcf now
cheers everyone


----------

